# Dust cat ail filter



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I search craigslist a couple time a week for deals. I've been looking for a great deal on a dust collector because my current collector isn't powerful enough to do anything but collect chips. I ran across this dust cat this weekend which is designed to filter the air in the shop. I'd never heard of it before but after a little research I found it's to do a good job of collecting the fines down to .3 micron.

The dust cat is very well built and engineered. This unit was made in '99 and is very quiet and runs great. It has a basic squirrel cage with a .75 hp 110 v motor which is supposed to draw 2200 cfm ( probably over rated like most dc's).

There is a 4" pleated pre filter and a 36" long pleated "tube" type filter. The filters need replacing which will run $160. The unit now retails for $2300 which is a lot of coin. I paid $120 for it but will have to clean it up a bit.

I'm curious to see how well it works. Anyone have any experience with these units



























?


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

That's not a DC, it's an air cleaner.

A DC usually doesn't have a squirrel cage. I might be wrong, but from the pic there doesn't seem to be an inlet.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

You are correct. It's not the dust collector that is commonly written about on lj's. That's why I called it an air filter.

Most dc's are really chip collectors. I guess I could argue that the dust cat is more of a dust collector more than most systems that call themselves DC's. I still need to upgrade my traditional dc to collect the chips and large particles at the machine.

The inlet is at the top. The motor is at the bottom. It is intended to be hung horizontally from the ceiling.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You suck.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah you suck thats a score


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

According to LJ's well documented rules if a post on a tool gets two "you suck" in a row it qualifies for a gloat!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah thats a big you suck. The prefilter could be source at any HVAC supplier. Let me bounce an Idea off of you here. I am curious how fine the pleated tube filter, will go down to. What I was wondering was if you could retrofit a wynn NANO into it and have a cleanable more sturdy filter? Or something of the sort.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Agree with your find being air cleaner, 
You may be able to hang it on a side wall or set it on a stand if you have high enough ceilings. 
I suggest you stay with the pleated pre-filter and the bag filter. 
A squirrel cage fan is somewhat limited as to the amount of static pressure it can develop. 
The suggestion from someone on going to an HVAC wholesaler or possibly WW Grainger might yield a more reasonable filter price, 
If you change the pre-filter often the bag filter will last a relatively long time. 
We use a similar type unit for welding smoke control in occupied hospitals and they work well. 
You got a great deal.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I believe the bag contains dust down to 0.3 micron. Sa a job nicest it should last a long time. Thanks for the filter ideas.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I can confirm you have an air filter of "some description" as I am currently servicing filters identical to your photos.
The disposable filters we are using there are manufactured in Syd Australia by a company called Camfil
Different name but identical construction.
Here is a picture of one of their replaceable filters









The pocket filters although smaller than the ones in the nursing home are the initial air entry points for the kitchen area.
Here is a picture of the pleated type









You can expect to pay about $20 for the Air Guard paper replaceable one from memory.

Not sure where the paper filter fits into your unit, but if you decide to mount it outdoors but don't let it get the paper cartridge get exposed to water and get wet.

If you need any more info just ask and I can in turn ask my son/son's as they have maintenance contracts for these units

Not sure if my info is of any use but at least I tried !

I think you have a bargain on your hands ….breath easy!!!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I ordered the filters from Smokeeaters. I paid $23 for the 4" filter and $128 for the 36" pleated filter with a metal frame. I may have paid a few dollars too much but I'm sure this will work and give me several years to find replacements.

I have plenty of ceiling room that I can hang the filter from. I would imagine that It shouldn't be too high or it won't collect the dust at head level. but I don't want it too low either or it will be in the way. I wonder what the best height is.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Got the filters and put the unit on a shelf that's 7' high. It's very quiet and moves a lot of air. I'm Happy, Happy, Happy


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

You stole that at that price.However if it were me I would resell it, as it may well be for a larger factory type unit and not for a small shop. If you do keep it try to clean the filters before throwing them out you will be surprised how easily they clean up as good as new.Have fun. Alistair


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I considered selling it but it's out of the way and it will help keep the air clean. In theory it will change the air out in the shop every 4 minutes.


----------

